
Stack (by TJ Holowaychuk) – An Idempotent Task Runner (ala Dockerfile) - nikolay
https://github.com/tj/stack
======
sotojuan
I hope one day to be as productive as TJ.

~~~
nikolay
Many share the same dream! :)

------
turtleofdeath
Using this now and I really wish he would update it.

